# Are there any other fans of overnight oatmeal?



## asp3 (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been a big fan of overnight oatmeal since I first found out about it about 4 or 5 years ago.  I used to commute about 90 minutes in each direction with a combination of public transit and walking.  I don't like to eat until later in the morning so even though I was getting on the train shortly after 6 AM I'd want to eat sometime after 8.  Boxed cereal just wasn't doing it for me so I started making up overnight oatmeal and taking it with me on the way to work then eating it after getting into work.

I've gotten back into eating it again after having been eating Keto for a while and I absolutely love my overnight oatmeal again.  Here's my favorite recipe.  I eat it almost every day and absolutely love it every time.

3/4 cup rolled oats (I use organic but you don't have to)
1 heaping tablespoon of finely shredded coconut
a 1/2 teaspoon heaping with cinnamon (I like using Kirkland Saigon cinnamon)
2 tablespoons of vanilla protein powder

I put all those ingredients into a jar and shake them up to mix the dry ingredients together.  I make up four jars at a time so I don't have to get out all of the ingredients every night.

When I'm ready to make the oatmeal for the next day I put the following in a measuring cup

Just under 3/4 cup milk or milk substitute (I use coconut milk substitute)  It might be 2/3 cup but my measuring cup doesn't have third measurements.
1 overflowing tablespoon of maple syrup
2 teaspoons of vanilla extract

I stir the liquid ingredients together in the measuring cup and then pour the contents into one of my jars then shake it up to mix everything completely.  I then put the jar in the fridge.

I like my oatmeal thick.  If you like yours more fluid add a little but more milk.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

never had it. sounds good though.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 16, 2021)

I love oatmeal. Never had the "Overnight Oatmeal". I'm going to have to give this a try. 
Can this be made with Steel Oats also?
Thanks @asp3


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Mar 16, 2021)

I used basically the same method, but in place of coconut I used cinnamon/raisins & Stevia.  I bought and used a wide mouth thermos (some use pint 'mason' jars.  Mix it with a little half n half/1 TBSP cashew butter.  Mixed mine the night before by morning was ready after heating in micro.

Yes, works just as well with steel cut oats.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 16, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I love oatmeal. Never had the "Overnight Oatmeal". I'm going to have to give this a try.
> Can this be made with Steel Oats also?
> Thanks @asp3



I've used steel cut oats and it definitely had a firmer bite.  I don't recall using more liquid but that might be a good idea.  The rolled oats give the oatmeal a creamy mouthfeel to me.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2021)

Are there any other fans of overnight oatmeal?​
Never heard of that rendition

But,
I do love oatmeal

Also,
I love leftover oatmeal

Next morn my lady makes oatmeal pancakes with it

Its......*GOOOOOOD!

*


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 16, 2021)

I've done this in the past, only I used chia seeds.  Came out really good, like pudding.

Ever since then , I have not had much luck...so I just gave up.
May give the oatmeal a try tho, i have a lot of mason jars I could use.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2021)

Never a big fan but with butter, brown sugar and hot milk was the way I ate them before I graduated to unhealthy breakfast's.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

I love cooked (rolled oat) oatmeal with cinnamon, diced apple, berries or whatever fruits are inhabiting my fridge and freezer.  I also snack on it sometimes - eating the dry flakes with some fruit and a few raisins in it.  Weird, I know.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2021)

I have tried the overnight oatmeal, and it is okay, but so far none of the recipes that I have tried have been as flavorful as making the cooked oatmeal.  It just has a whole different taste; but I know that it is very healthy, and once our weather gets too hot (hasn’t happened so far this year) then I will probably make overnight oatmeal instead of cooked steelhead oats. 

I really enjoy the steelhead oats, and they have so much more flavor than plain rolled oats, and a nutty, crunchy taste.  I cook mine with an apple, raisins, and cinnamon, and then once it has cooked, I add a spoonful each of flax and chia seeds. 
I make almond-cashew milk in small amounts (about a pint) and use that on the oats, and some dark raw sugar for a sweetener. Since I only use the almond milk in my oatmeal and a little in morning coffee, I have found that if I make a whole quart of milk, I do not get it used up before the taste goes bad. 
I don’t even bother to strain it afterwards because it is just going to go into cereal, and I won’t notice the difference. The fiber is healthy, so another good reason not to strain it out.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have tried the overnight oatmeal, and it is okay, but so far none of the recipes that I have tried have been as flavorful as making the cooked oatmeal.


I don't care for overnight oatmeal either, but I love regular cooked oatmeal (prefer old fashioned rolled oats). 

It literally takes 5 minutes to make for hubby & me. I put 1-1/2 cups of oats in 3 cups water and start the heat. By the time it's boiling I've diced an apple apple. That (or some frozen fruit) goes into the pot, I set a timer for 3 minutes. Done!

I split it into two bowls and add whatever other fresh fruit I've sliced, add a healthy amount of cinnamon. He adds warmed almond milk to his, plus some sugar.
I skip the milk and sugar and just top mine about 1/3 cup unsweetened applesauce to sweeten it up.
Voila!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm a fan of overnight oatmeal, they're a great band.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 22, 2021)

I have been reading about the “carrot cake “ oatmeal, and have been meaning to try that with my morning steel cut oats, but I always forget about it when I am hungry and making breakfast. 
This morning, I remembered the carrots, so I got one out of the fridge and quickly grated most of it up and added it to my pan of oats, which was already cooking. 

I added the carrot cake spices, apples, and raisins (which I always add), and at the end when I have the burner off, I added my regular spoonful of flax and chia seeds. 
This is actually DELICIOUS, and it is a great way to get vegetables in your breakfast, too. Now, I am going to get some apples and carrots and grate them in the food processor and store it in the refrigerator so that they are ready to just add into my morning oats from now on. 

If you look online and on youtube, there are a zillion recipes for breakfast oatmeal carrot cake, but I just did a basic one because I didn’t want the extra fat that is from adding things like butter, pecans, and coconut flakes.  Some of the recipes are for a baked oatmeal carrot cake, and I am going to look at that because it might end up to be something that I could just enjoy with my morning coffee, like a breakfast bar.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have been reading about the “carrot cake “ oatmeal, and have been meaning to try that with my morning steel cut oats, but I always forget about it when I am hungry and making breakfast.
> This morning, I remembered the carrots, so I got one out of the fridge and quickly grated most of it up and added it to my pan of oats, which was already cooking.
> 
> I added the carrot cake spices, apples, and raisins (which I always add), and at the end when I have the burner off, I added my regular spoonful of flax and chia seeds.
> ...


Wow!  I never heard of this before - what a great idea!  I always have carrots, apples and raisins on hand and love carrot cake - so I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  I never heard of this before - what a great idea!  I always have carrots, apples and raisins on hand and love carrot cake - so I'll give it a whirl.


 I am just reading about the baked oatmeal, and here is a quick video. It looks kind of like a mug cake once it is baked.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am just reading about the baked oatmeal, and here is a quick video. It looks kind of like a mug cake once it is baked.


I've found some recipes with very similar ingredient lists this morning.  My thoughts - I'll ditch the maple syrup in favor of unsweetened applesauce and will also skip the walnuts that are in the oatmeal prep.  Will have them and some maple syrup on the side as toppings, if desired.  
Making the batch in a small pan - like 9 X 9 will yield smaller servings. I'd eat this recipe for dessert, not breakfast. 

Am still going to try a carrot cake spin on regular breakfast oatmeal. (Pretty much how I eat it now, but with shredded carrots, raisins, and carrot cake spices added.)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

@Happyflowerlady, I made some oatmeal carrot cake yesterday with the changes I mentioned above.  
https://frommybowl.com/baked-carrot-cake-oatmeal/print/8071/

Pretty good, especially with a little maple syrup on top.  Hubby smeared a bit of vegan cream cheese on his, making it even tastier.  My super-delicious, oil-laden, four-egg carrot cake with gobs of real cream cheese frosting it ain't, but my arteries are probably happier with this version.  

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 23, 2021)

Seems like waaay to much trouble for a bowl of oatmeal.  Just give me a doughnut and a cup of coffee...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2021)

We just bought a box of fresh peaches from the co-op here. They are delicious, but most of them are still needing to ripen more before we can enjoy eating them.
 Nevertheless, I thought one would work in my morning oats, because it would be cooked and soft by the time I ate it; so I had peach cobbler oatmeal this morning. It was delicious, and I definitely will be doing this again.  I am thinking that berry cobbler would make a good breakfast also. 
I just chopped up the peach, and cooked it along with my steel cut oats, and added some pie seasoning and a few raisins. When it was done, I put the flax and chia seeds in and stirred it well, and let it sit for a few minutes. 
I made a pint of fresh oat-cashew milk, and that was really  good and creamy on my cereal.


----------

